# Looking for an MP3 Download of "History and Theology of the Puritans" lecture series by J. I. Packer at RTS



## JLueck (Nov 1, 2022)

Hello everyone! My name is Jeremy Lueck and I'm new to the Puritan Board. I need your help. I'm looking for an MP3 download of the Puritan lectures J. I. Packer delivered at Reformed Theological Seminary named: History and Theology of the Puritans. It was originally available on iTunes U, but at some point iTunes U has become obsolete. Every search on the web takes me to sites that speak of the iTunes U version which is no longer available. Would any of you members be able to help me find a copy of this desired 16-part lecture course. I have tried reaching out to RTS, but found no help. The iTunes U lectures are in a way vintage and are not on some people's radar anymore. Any help or direction would be appreciated.


----------



## Polanus1561 (Nov 1, 2022)

https://www.monergism.com/english-puritan-theology-8-part-mp3-series ?


----------



## davejonescue (Nov 1, 2022)

JLueck said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Jeremy Lueck and I'm new to the Puritan Board. I need your help. I'm looking for an MP3 download of the Puritan lectures J. I. Packer delivered at Reformed Theological Seminary named: History and Theology of the Puritans. It was originally available on iTunes U, but at some point iTunes U has become obsolete. Every search on the web takes me to sites that speak of the iTunes U version which is no longer available. Would any of you members be able to help me find a copy of this desired 16-part lecture course. I have tried reaching out to RTS, but found no help. The iTunes U lectures are in a way vintage and are not on some people's radar anymore. Any help or direction would be appreciated.


Here you go, just download the folder has all lectures plus syllabus included. Let me know when you have it so I can delete it from my Drive. This is the 16 lecture one. God Bless.





English Puritan Theology - RTS - Google Drive







drive.google.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Nov 1, 2022)

I think these have been coming out on YouTube as well, through Founders:



https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLXMbCWFEKybJIBkuWpZU5J-_kqq_tadjQ


----------



## JLueck (Nov 3, 2022)

davejonescue said:


> Here you go, just download the folder has all lectures plus syllabus included. Let me know when you have it so I can delete it from my Drive. This is the 16 lecture one. God Bless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Dave. This is what I was looking for! I've downloaded them. Thanks for sharing. By the way, do you have anymore classic RTS lectures in MP3 format for download?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davejonescue (Nov 3, 2022)

JLueck said:


> Thank you Dave. This is what I was looking for! I've downloaded them. Thanks for sharing. By the way, do you have anymore classic RTS lectures in MP3 format for download?


Here you go sir. Now that you mention it, I should download the ones I want before they disappear. Was going to use these and the audit option of RBS (Reformed Baptist Seminary) to facilitate my education once I get done doing my puritans project.








Lectures - Reformed Theological Seminary







subsplash.com


----------



## davejonescue (Nov 3, 2022)

Here is a link to the Reformed Baptist Audit page if it interests you. The courses also come with a syllabus so you can order the books. Also, if you look up the course names for the RTS courses, you can usually find a syllabus for them so you can get the pertinent books for the class.








Reformed Baptist Seminary


Audit Courses with Reformed Baptist Seminary




rbs.pathwright.com


----------

